# Displays für Raumbedienung ?



## Lenz (11 Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich plane eine Hausautomatisierung und stehe nun vor dem Problem der jeweiligen Raumbedienung.
Knx-Raumbediengeräte finde ich irgendwie blöd, da diese meist für mich unnötige Funktionen ( wie z.B. Regelungen ) intern haben, welche ich aber nicht nutze.
Das komplette Programm und die Regelungen laufen ja auf dem Controller (Wago), warum dann diese Funktionen bezahlen?
Gibt es schöne "kleine" Touch panels (gern richtung Smartphonegröße), welche einfach nur auf die Visu (bei mir Wago) zugreifen?
Eigentlich kann das doch jedes billige Smartphone, nur kann ich das nicht schön unterputz an die Wand schrauben...
Das kann doch nicht die Welt kosten??..

Vorab Danke für eure Hilfe !


----------



## GLT (12 Januar 2017)

Up-Touchpanels würde ich ohnehin nicht empfehlen - irgendwann steht ein Austausch an u. dann muss das wieder in das Up-Gehäuse passen. Gibt es, aber halt dann in teuer.

Es gibt Fertiglösungen für die iPads (aber auch teuer) - günstiger geht es im DIY. Einen Tabletrahmen, drunter eine einfache Up-Install-Dose; als Tablet reichen die Billigheimer allemal u. wer sich ein wenig Mühe gibt, erhält auch ein ansehbares Ergebnis.

Persönliche Meinung - ich würde, wenn schon, nur an neuralen Punkten an so eine "feste" Montage denken - idR reichen die Automatismen (PM/BWM) in Kombination der Logik u. nur für die wenigen Dinge dann auf Visu rückgreifen.

Von MDT gibt es z.B. einen schönen Glastaster V2 - der bietet 12Funktionen (konfigurierbar) u. z.B. auch Temp.-Messung (ohne Regelung) an - alles in einer Up.


----------



## Passion4Automation (15 Januar 2017)

Hallo Lenz,

ich würde davon auch abraten. Wenn du Wago einsetzt kannst du die Codesys Visu nutzen unter V2 etwas unschön, aber für den Anfang passt es. Schau dir mal IP Symcon an, ahbs selber noch nicht getestet, aber da gibts keine Grenzen, läuft auf Tablets, Smartphone usw.
Wie GLT schon sagte PM Melder installieren. Bestes Beipspiel das Bad: Morgens zwischen 5 Uhr und 8 Uhr wird Wärme benötigt also heize ich da, unter Tags eher nicht, Abens aber schon wieder. Das kann ich alles über PM,s und Zeitschaltungen realisieren, mit Heizkörpern sehr sinnvoll mit Fußbodenheizung braucht man wegen der Trägheit schon lange Zeitspannen.

NE Visu z.B. IPS würde ich als übergreifender Organizer benutzen, weil da kann ich IP Cams, Multiroomsysteme usw. aufbauen. Wenn die SPS und die Installation gut durchdacht ist bauchst du fürs Licht und die Heizung keine VISU.


----------



## Lenz (15 Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen und danke für eure antworten.

Ja, die Visu läuft über Webvisu, ips oder xsolution  (das bin ich noch nicht ganz sicher, kann ich aber auch später immer wieder umstellen).

Ich möchte das Display auch nicht für für die Raumsteuerung als Grundvoraussetzung benutzen (das soll alles weitmöglich automatisch laufen).

Aber ich hätte damit halt eine zentrale Bedienstelle, falls ich mal schnell eine Änderung im Raum vornehmen möchte. 

z.B. könnte ich die dimmerfunktion dort schön visualisieren, anstatt einen (optisch altmodischen) potieinsatz zu montieren.

Auch die eingestellte Raumtemperatur muss ja irgendwo angezeigt werden.

Abgesehen vom Display wollte ich auf jeden Fall darunter noch ein 4-6fach Taster montieren.

Natürlich gibt es auch Alternativen, aber dies ist halt eine optisch moderne Lösung, welche ich momentan ja auch nur preislich untersuche.
Eine Entscheidung für eine Variante ist dabei noch nicht gefallen.

Gruß, Philipp


----------



## Blockmove (15 Januar 2017)

goifalracer schrieb:


> Schau dir mal IP Symcon an, ahbs selber noch nicht getestet, aber da gibts keine Grenzen, läuft auf Tablets, Smartphone usw.
> Wie GLT schon sagte PM Melder installieren. Bestes Beipspiel das Bad: Morgens zwischen 5 Uhr und 8 Uhr wird Wärme benötigt also heize ich da, unter Tags eher nicht, Abens aber schon wieder. Das kann ich alles über PM,s und Zeitschaltungen realisieren, mit Heizkörpern sehr sinnvoll mit Fußbodenheizung braucht man wegen der Trägheit schon lange Zeitspannen.
> 
> NE Visu z.B. IPS würde ich als übergreifender Organizer benutzen, weil da kann ich IP Cams, Multiroomsysteme usw. aufbauen. Wenn die SPS und die Installation gut durchdacht ist bauchst du fürs Licht und die Heizung keine VISU.




Ich nutze IP-Symcon schon seit vielen Jahren und möchte dazu folgendes sagen:
IPS ist ganz sicher eines der universellsten Systeme auf dem Markt. Die Möglichkeit die unterschiedlichsten Systeme zu koppeln sind schlichtweg klasse.
Eine einfache Visu ist dabei quasi ein "Abfallprodukt".
Jetzt kommt aber das ABER:
Für viele Aufgaben braucht man schon Programmierkenntnisse, die über Einsteiger-Niveau hinausgehen.
Lernkurve und Aufwand darf man keinesfalls unterschätzen.
Extrem positiv in dem Umfeld ist die Community. Das IPS-forum ist ähnlich hilfsbereit wie das Forum hier.


Zum Kernthema Raumbedienung:
Je schlechter deine Homeautomation umso mehr brauchst du eine Raumbedienung 
Also andersrum: Eine gut umgesetzte Lösung braucht - meines Erachtens - kein Display in jedem Raum.
Heizprogramme, Lichtszenen und Ähnliches ändert man so selten, dass hier wirklich ein Panel an zentraler Stelle reicht.
Ich sehe es genauso wie GLT: Fertige Lösungen für UP-Display sind teuer und unflexibel.
Such dir ein Tablet deiner Wahl, nimm ein passendes UP-Gehäuse.
Die Frontplatte kannst du z.B. bei http://www.schaeffer-ag.de machen lassen.
Da gibt es ein entsprechendes Programm zum Designen der Platte.
Gibt das Panel den Geist auf, dann kommt eben das nächste mit einer neuer Frontplatte.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Passion4Automation (15 Januar 2017)

Arbeite mit Lichtszenen. Doppelklick, Dreifachklick usw..
Raumtemperatur verstellst du mit fusbodenheizung eher selten und den Rest mach die Anwesenheitskontrolle.

Wenn du in jedem Stockwerk ein Tablet hast und auch noch vom Handy aus dann reicht es meiner Meinung  aus.

Wenn du gewillt bist etwas mehr Geld für  Taster  auszugeben nimm 24 v taster mit led. Da kannst du Rückmeldungen anzeigen.


----------



## Tiktal (16 Januar 2017)

etwas Offtopic, ich versuch trotzdem:

habt Ihr eine Empfehlung für mich was Präsenzmelder mit Kleinierunterdrückung angeht?
Ich kann ja nicht der Erste sein der Katzen/Hunde hat ;-)

Hab schon viel gesucht, fündig bin ich leider noch nicht geworden. Ledilich KNX-PM, aber diese sind mir dann doch noch zu teuer...

Gruß

Onno


----------



## Passion4Automation (16 Januar 2017)

Habe ich auch schon gesucht und bin auch nur bei knx meldern fündig geworden.

Wäre auch interessiert daran 

Danke.


----------



## blue0cean (16 Januar 2017)

ich nutze die von Ulux http://www.u-lux.com/ kosten genau soviel wie andere Raumbediengeräte sind aber Freiprogrammierbar und nicht so "Aufdringlich"


----------



## Wu Fu (16 Januar 2017)

Hallo blueOcean,

die u-Lux Geräte sehen interessant aus.
Welche setzt Du den ein, KNX oder Ethernet?
Was zahlst Du den dafür?

Schöne Grüße
Daniel


----------



## blue0cean (16 Januar 2017)

Ethernet, Leider Listenpreis. Am günstigsten ist das Starterset.


----------



## Wu Fu (16 Januar 2017)

Alles klar, danke für den Tip.
Grüße


----------



## Blockmove (16 Januar 2017)

blue0cean schrieb:


> ich nutze die von Ulux http://www.u-lux.com/ kosten genau soviel wie andere Raumbediengeräte sind aber Freiprogrammierbar und nicht so "Aufdringlich"



Danke für den Tipp!
Die Teile kannte ich auch noch nicht. 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Passion4Automation (16 Januar 2017)

Hab gesehen das es für die ethernetvariante auch nen fb für  wago und beckhoff gibt.


----------



## Lenz (16 Januar 2017)

Ja, machen einen guten Eindruck.
Habe die im Netz für 180€ gesehen, ist evtl. mal eine Bestellung wert.

Freue mich auf weitere Tips dieser Art.


----------



## KingHelmer (17 Januar 2017)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Für viele Aufgaben braucht man schon Programmierkenntnisse, die über Einsteiger-Niveau hinausgehen.
> Lernkurve und Aufwand darf man keinesfalls unterschätzen.



Habe mal eine Testversion angefragt.
Allerdings hast du mir nun Angst gemacht mit der Aussage 

Bin auch schon länger auf der Suche nach einer schönen und universellen Lösung, da käme das eigentlich gerade recht.
Also Merci für den Tip.


----------



## ohm200x (18 Januar 2017)

Lenz schrieb:


> Ja, machen einen guten Eindruck.
> Habe die im Netz für 180€ gesehen, ist evtl. mal eine Bestellung wert.
> 
> Freue mich auf weitere Tips dieser Art.



Moin,

Den KNX oder Ethernet?
Und wo für 180EUR ? Brutto / Netto?

Finde den KNX für 197 und Ethernet für 237

Danke im Voraus. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## blue0cean (18 Januar 2017)

ich nur die Ethernet Version dann bin ich Steuerungsunabhängig.


----------



## Lenz (18 Januar 2017)

https://smarthomestore.at/produkt/knx-tp-sensor-mit-display-weiss-ulux-10220/


----------



## blue0cean (18 Januar 2017)

prinzipiell hast Du recht nur sollte man berücksichtigen wenn kein KNX Vorhanden ist muss man noch eine KNX Klemme und somit einen weiteren Feldbus "einbauen". 
Also wenn KNX da ist und die ETS vorhanden ist geht's, sonst glaub ich spart man sich nichts. Hier sollte man auch fragen um wie viele RBG geht es 1..10.


----------



## StefanKrainer (18 Januar 2017)

Liebe Forum User, 


Danke für den Link von oben zum KNX U::LUX Sensor in unserem Shop, wir können gerne auch die IP Variante mir Rj45 liefern. 
Bei Interesse bitte um Anfrage über den Shop, möchte nicht hier im Forum Preise positionieren.

LG
Stefan Krainer


----------

